# KBCI Tracker Mortgage - Bank increased my mortgage balance by over 20k from initial letter



## Mimipenny (3 Mar 2020)

Hi, Has anyone had the unfortunate experience of dealing with KBCI & tracker mortgage appeals process. To say I am frustrated with both BDO even now at this stage nevermind KBCI is an understatement. I received correspondence via BDO today & my financial statement has had an additional nearly 20k added to my balance. I am baffled by their carry on. The bank also said that a portion of redress will be made available to me. Has anyone experienced this/or has any advice for it for me. KBCI have made so many mistakes with my case. Should this help my appeal in any way. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Many Thanks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Mar 2020)

BDO is acting as the secretariat. 

You probably need to go to an accountant to explain what is happening. 

This might help: 

1) Borrower's balance before redress €100k 
2) Overcharge :€20k of interest. 
3) This is split €15k refund and balance reduced to €95k 

Most people find this all very difficult to understand. 

Brendan


----------



## Mimipenny (26 Mar 2020)

Thanks Brendan. I was told in letter that I was entitled to portion of redress, however in conversations with bank it appears that whilst their offering me redress around monies that they didn't give to me in the beginning they are trying to increase both my mortgage balance and payments. How is this called portional redress if they are increasing ones mortgage balance. Any advice on this would be very much appreciated.

Many Thanks


----------

